# In Spain, winning the lottery means getting a temp job



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Spanish mayor holds lottery for scarce council jobs as unemployment nears 50 per cent


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lonely said:


> Spanish mayor holds lottery for scarce council jobs as unemployment nears 50 per cent


Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sad, sad, sad.


makes it hit home, doesn't it?

THIS is why we discourage people to come here if they NEED to work & don't have a job lined up

it makes the statement 'willing to do anything' pale into insignificance 



> *Alameda, Spain:* The day Jose Antonio Perez Zembrana, 32, won the lottery here, he did not jump for joy or shout out.
> He was pleased, of course. But around him were so many people from this village in the south of Spain who could have used the prize: two months of work selling admission tickets to the municipal pool.
> *The first time there were about 30 names for a handful of cleaning jobs lasting one month. Now, after nearly six years of recession, there are about 500 hopefuls. * ​
> 
> ​


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

This should go into a sticky thread - it is a very good indication of the problems here...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> This should go into a sticky thread - it is a very good indication of the problems here...


Yes, it should...but that won't stop would-be immigrants from telling us we're being 'negative' or that they know someone who came to Spain penniless, set upa business with no previous experience and is now a multi-millionaire with a Rolls, a private jet, a yacht and if he can do it....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, it should...but that won't stop would-be immigrants from telling us we're being 'negative' or that they know someone who came to Spain penniless, set upa business with no previous experience and is now a multi-millionaire with a Rolls, a private jet, a yacht and if he can do it....


You forgot the last bit, 'so if you want a chance at this no fail multi-level pyramid selling scam, send us lots of money now and we will ignore you immediately.....'


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> This should go into a sticky thread - it is a very good indication of the problems here...





mrypg9 said:


> Yes, it should...but that won't stop would-be immigrants from telling us we're being 'negative' or that they know someone who came to Spain penniless, set upa business with no previous experience and is now a multi-millionaire with a Rolls, a private jet, a yacht and if he can do it....



great minds & all that 

I've 'stuck' it temporarily, & I've added a link to the main FAQs thread in 'economic situation' so that we never lose it.....


----------

